# Hero Photon e-bike



## MrPaulGoodwinz (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks pretty cool, where did you get it from?


----------



## Kamleshgk (May 24, 2012)

MrPaulGoodwinz said:


> Looks pretty cool, where did you get it from?


We had to ask the manufacturer for us to do the review


----------

